# question about fermentation



## stevo (Nov 6, 2011)

making my first brew from a kit, german octoberfest,it is in a 6 gallon pail fermentation has yet to begin it has been 36 hours,question: should i open the pail and stir daily?to mix the yeast,or should i leave it alone and sealed with airlock...thanx


----------



## LanMan (Nov 6, 2011)

Signs of active fermentation can take 72 hours to show. What kinf of yeast did you use? Octoberfest beer is typicaly a lager, wich requires a colder fermentation. You can open the bucket and see if there are any signs of activity. you do not need to stir the beer like you do wine. give it three days and if no activity then repitch. 
Are you sure you didn't miss the ferment? sometimes they can be quite fast. At any rate your hydrometer is your friend.


----------



## stevo (Nov 6, 2011)

LanMan said:


> Signs of active fermentation can take 72 hours to show. What kinf of yeast did you use? Octoberfest beer is typicaly a lager, wich requires a colder fermentation. You can open the bucket and see if there are any signs of activity. you do not need to stir the beer like you do wine. give it three days and if no activity then repitch.
> Are you sure you didn't miss the ferment? sometimes they can be quite fast. At any rate your hydrometer is your friend.



thanx lanman so opening the pail is ok for a few minutes at a time


----------



## LanMan (Nov 6, 2011)

I will normaly check once a day until I see fermentation. usually between 12-24 hours but all brews are different, YMMV


----------



## Dugger (Nov 6, 2011)

If your kit came with one, did you remember to add the pH adjuster?


----------



## stevo (Nov 6, 2011)

Dugger said:


> If your kit came with one, did you remember to add the pH adjuster?



didnt come with one


----------



## cpfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Stevo...

You know it never hurts to list the brand as well as the variety. I think Dugger's question was guessing that you are making a Brewhouse kit.

Steve


----------



## stevo (Nov 7, 2011)

cpfan said:


> Stevo...
> 
> You know it never hurts to list the brand as well as the variety. I think Dugger's question was guessing that you are making a Brewhouse kit.
> 
> Steve



sorry the kit is a brewersbest german octoberfest made it friday night,its monday morning early checked the air lock still no activity


----------



## LanMan (Nov 7, 2011)

What kind of yeast and what temps did you pitch at? At thid point I would repitch. 
Have you checked the gravity? What was OG?


----------



## Dugger (Nov 7, 2011)

cpfan said:


> Stevo...
> 
> You know it never hurts to list the brand as well as the variety. I think Dugger's question was guessing that you are making a Brewhouse kit.
> 
> Steve



Spot on, Steve. I've only made the Brewhouse and wasn't sure if other brands did this.


----------



## stevo (Nov 7, 2011)

LanMan said:


> What kind of yeast and what temps did you pitch at? At thid point I would repitch.
> Have you checked the gravity? What was OG?



pitched the yeast at 60 degrees f will check the sg when i get home today is it ok to wait another couple days?


----------



## stevo (Nov 7, 2011)

I have not pulled the top off since brewing,will pull it off today to check for activity, How long can i wait before ruining the batch, should i just repitch anyway?


----------



## LanMan (Nov 7, 2011)

If its been three days I would definatly check to see if I missed anything and check the gravity. If thegravity hasent budged I would repitch. 

As long as your sanitation is sound then nothing should give you any problems. Just pitch more yeast. 

You never said what kind of yeast. Did it come with the kit or did you purchace seperatly? Liquid or dry?


----------



## stevo (Nov 7, 2011)

the yeast came with the kit followed instructions to the t 62 degrees pitched yeast,the kit says it is lager yeast but said could be made into an ale,sg as of today is 1.050


----------



## stevo (Nov 7, 2011)

I have some little bubbles coming to surface but not much


----------



## LanMan (Nov 7, 2011)

I dont know. Sounds like it has started. Do you have any other yeast to add?. I would probabily repitch anyway just for the insurance. Don't forget to rehydrate dry yeast.


----------



## stevo (Nov 7, 2011)

thanx lanman


----------



## LanMan (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad I could be of assistance


----------



## stevo (Nov 8, 2011)

I guess i thought by what i was told i expected more fermentation action,the airlock got a bubble as i watched it this morning,maybe it was the lager yeast? being fermented as an ale? ...the brew smells really good right now .I guess I will check the sg tonight and if it moving will just let it run its course,or would you repitch anyway?


----------



## stevo (Nov 8, 2011)

called my supplier he said its the type of yeast,lager yeast,said it will be fine,move it to a warmer area


----------



## LanMan (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't be suprised to get some off flavors fermenting a lager yeast at ale yeast temps. You will end up with beer no matter what. For your next batch try US-05 or Nottingham. These are my go to dry ale yeasts and they ferment fine at 70*.

Keep brewing
-Chris


----------



## stevo (Nov 9, 2011)

thanx for the heads up,fermentation is at a full boil finally,when i rack into a bottling bucket with the priming sugar,do you draw off the top to rack leaving the bottom untouched or can i use my wine siphon that goes from bottom up?


----------



## stevo (Nov 9, 2011)

as far as the yeast issue goes ,a newb like me doesnt stray off the instructions in the kit,at least not yet.


----------



## stevo (Nov 9, 2011)

thanx for your help chris


----------



## wvbrewer (Nov 21, 2011)

Making a yeast starter with DME helps get the process started quicker. I did this with my last kit and I had airlock activity in 4 hrs. I made the starter a day in advance.


----------



## LanMan (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, you will want to leave everything you can in the fermenting vessel. there is plenty of yeast still in suspension to carb your beer.
Always glad to help.

Brew on
-Chris


----------

